# Sleep tight Pippa



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

PIPPA

On the 8 July 2008 at 11:50 am. Pippa the second youngest of our cats was put to sleep. Pippa had suddenly fallen ill and on the 7th and was admitted to the PDSA. It was thought that Pippa was picking up a little that evening . The vets monitored her all night and when we called to find out how Pippa was they told us that Pippa had Just had massive heart failure They said they did not think she would recover and they thought it best to put her to sleep.

Myself and hubby went straight to the vets where we got to hold Pippa while the vet explained what had happened and that she thought that Pippa would only suffer. She gave no hope that Pippa would last out the next hour. This is when we made the heart breaking decision to end her suffering.
I held her head in my hands and kissed her tiny head telling her how much we loved her and to go to sleep as she slipped away.

Pippa is now buried in the garden she loved playing in an. ( her nickname was fluffy bum and tramp as she loved rolling in the mud and always looked scruffy ) . For the first year of her life she was not allowed out by her previous owners. So we found it fitting to place her in favourite place.

Pippa was a very laid back cat who loved being brushed and sleeping at the end of the bed. She would have been 2 years old on the 10th August and will leave a big hole in our lives.

I love and miss you so much Pippa. Night night baby girl sleep tight little angel. xx


----------



## kateyblue (Aug 2, 2008)

Aww bless her, she was beautiful
Did they say what had made her poorly?
Nearly 2 is very young 
RIP Pippa


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Aaaw she was gorgeous - and so young to pass on.

Run free at the Bridge, sweetheart.

Lumps xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

she was a beauifull girl, such gorgeous eyes.

Wat a young age to pass  R.I.P xxxx


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Im so sorry she was just beautiful and so young, thoughts are with you, RIP little beauty.


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

kateyblue said:


> Aww bless her, she was beautiful
> Did they say what had made her poorly? <<<
> Nearly 2 is very young
> RIP Pippa


The vets were not sure what caused her to become so ill because she was not hurt or injured in any way. We noticed she was unable to breath the morning of the day she had to go to the vets. They told us she could have been ill for some time or even from when she was a kitten. Cats are good at hiding things untill it is impossible to hide it any longer. They said because of the care i gave her it prolonged her short life. They had her in an oxigen tent on a drip and drained a lot of fluid off her chest. They said she was slowely drowning inside.

I have been screaming and crying in pain for the loss of my little Pippa because it hurts so much. she was the cheekiest cat you could ever have met. She would sit on my desk and if i ignored her she would sit up on her back legs and smack me around the face with her front paws. She knew when the sunday roast had gone in the microwave while we put dinner out. and would appear from nowhere when you opened the door. It was the same for the fridge. And while i was making a sandwich she would hold on to the fridge door handle reaching out and trying to climb up it meowing at me. I would have paw prints on my dinner plate and could barely find room in my cereal bowl to get my spoon in because of her furry head was in the way. Meal times are so quiet and a couple of the other cats keep sitting where she is buried. I have set up a brass lantern at the side of her and light a candle every night before we go to bed so she can find her way home.

We didnt have her for long but i feel my self highly privlaged to have had her. She wasn't let out for the first 11 months of her life. But when she came to us i slowly introduced her to the out doors. She loved exploring and although she was semi long haired and pure white she loved rolling round in the dirt. I said she was a little tom boy lol I now feel a little comfort knowing i let her feel the sun, rain, snow and to feel the grass under her paws. Pippa was a little ray of sunshine and i used to feel warm inside just looking at her. I will miss her dearly and i still cant come to terms with what happened and how quickly.

We now think the pdsa may have been at fault. Because the drip that was in her leg was used to give her the medicine to put her to sleep and she was thrashing round in the oxigen tent, They realised it had failed and gave her a 2nd dose again she was crying and thrashing around. The vet took off the bandage and found the drip not in properly. By this time my heart feels like it is going to break because i was holding her head in my hands telling her to go to sleep and all they were doing was hurting her. If the drip was not in properly then she was not getting the medicine and saline drip she was given to try and help her get better. That is why losing Pippa is more painfull and harder to except. They eventually gave her a 3rd injection via syringe. Even then she did not go quietly or without a fight. I would give anything right now to have her here with me and feel her soft fur against my face. I have kept and rescued cats for over 25yrs and Pippa is the first one ive lost because of illness and dieing.

If you have a cat or any other pet. Please cherish them because they are truly a gift and you dont know how long you have got them for.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Thats so sad and so young to. I know what your going through. Hold on to the happy memories that you have of her.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

How very sad, Pippa was so young. It will be a very difficult time for you right now, as Sullivan has said I found it comforting to remember the good times I had with my pets.

RIP Pippa

Sue


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Thank you all so much for your kind messages. Pippa meant the world to me. I always said i didn't have a faveorite. But Pippa had a special place in my heart i had a soft spot for her. When she slipped away she took a part of me with her. Here is her little resting place where i light a candle in a lantern every night and say to her. Night night Pip-Pip sleep tight little angel.









I would also like to share some other pictures of Pippa. One of the day she arrived when i rescued her aged 11 months and one that was taken the week before she got her wings and crossed the bridge. I so wish i could have crossed the bridge with her.















A heart of gold stopped beating...two shining eyes at rest...GOD broke our hearts to prove...HE only takes the best...GOD knows you had to leave us...but you did not go alone...for part of me went with you...the day HE took you home.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

so so sad.. 

Little Pippa will be no longer in pain now and will be playing with all the other poorly kits who have passed xx


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Sorry to read of your loss - Pippa was such a lovely girl. So unfair that you lost her after a mere two years ... well, in truth, its never long enough is it ...however many years one shares a life with a furchild ...

Sending condolencies ...


----------

